# hmoob here they are



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

here they are together IN THE PIC Cage i do not keep them there


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

hmoob here they are


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

are u there hmoob


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

onyl those 1 pair? any other color?

are they good pair?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

yes very good pair um have a seperate young cock and old racer hen i guessif u stuck them in a breeding cage for a week they could be a pair thats it


----------

